# Tire options for a 1455?



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

A few months ago I picked up a Bolens 1455. It needs tires pretty bad, the tires on it are 29x12.50-15 turf tires. The original tires are supposed to be 27x8.50-15.
Since I intend to run this mainly in the garden for both plowing and rototilling, I want to go with a decent ag tire. 
From what I see there's nothing available in the stock size other than a skid loader lug tread. 
I have the chance to buy a pair of new 26x12-12 Carlisle True Power ag tires but I have some concern over the loss of ride height? Plus I'd need to find appropriate rims. What can the rims come from? Finding old Bolens parts doesn't seem to be too easy around here and I've not seen much on eBay that was at all affordable. 

The Bolens uses a 6 on 6" lug pattern, which from what I understand is a common ag lug pattern. 

Am I better off with the loader lug tires or with the 26x12-12 ags?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The 29x12.50-15 tires should fit on the rims you have. They are only 2" wider tread,but still have the 15" rim.
The 29 is the outer diameter of the tread/the 12.50,or 8.50 is tread width,and the 15,is the rim size at the tires seating bead.
I've run 12.50s in place of the 8.50/9.50s,with no problems.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

The 29x12.50-15s are shot, their dryrotted beyond use. 
I can get a pair of Carlisle Tru Power ags for cheap, they were take offs from a trench digger that got junked new after being submerged in saltwater. 
I just don't have rims for the 12" tires. I'd have to pay real money for a new set of 15" tires. I can have the new take off 26x12-12 4 ply tires for $75, but I'd need to find 6 hole 10.5x12" rims somewhere to fit the 1455. 
My bigger concern is lost of height, the 12x12-12" Tru Powers only measure 24.5" tall standing on the ground. The 27x850-15 tires on my 1250 stand almost a true 27" tall. That's 3.5" of overall difference. It may mean more power but it also means less ground speed. Not to mention less under tractor clearance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know of any 6x6 x12" rims available. 
I don't think the loader tires would hurt , though,since it's off-road use,and loaders are used at rough-area sites. They might have stiffer side-walls,but should still work.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

The loader tires are 6 or 8 ply, they have super stiff sidewalls which is good for not getting flats but not the best for traction in soft dirt.
I'd need to find a set of 6 lug, 12" rims that are 10.5 to 12" wide for the 26x12-12 tires. I called all around to all the dealers and used parts places and either they want $200 for a pair of rims or they don't have anything. 

I'll probably grab the 26x12-12 ags no matter what, for the price, I'll have to make them fit something. I can't by a set of new turfs for what they want for the ags. 
I just wish they were a better match for the Bolens, although I did some searching and it looks like Bolens went to a 12" wheel right after the model I have, some 1455 models even came with them. But I think if its a matter of loosing an inch or more of clearance underneath the tractor vs. added traction, the clearance is more important to me. A larger tire will always roll over rough ground both smoother and with less hp.
Being that this thing is hydrostatic drive, I don't think I'll notice the effects of a larger tire power wise as much as I would on a gear drive tractor. 

Maybe the 26x12-12 ags would be better suited on one of my other machines?


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the 26x12-12 rims if you need a set give me a pm with a number and we can talk.


----------

